# what about floating decoys



## daley_smith4 (Jan 31, 2007)

all that is talked about on this forum is full body decoys what about the water I like the ghg over size series mallards and pins but life size for teal and wigeon I also bought som over size butt ups whats your guys take on it. Also tell about your favorite brand and type.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

My floaters tend to get a little beat up from use, so I do not spend a lot of money on them. I pick up some hot buys when the stores run specials on them.

I have even used hot buys in the field a few times.

Bob


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

My duck dekes get the hell kicked out of them. Most of them are old ones from when I was still a kid and had yet to discover the wallet poison that I know today as field hunting. I do still try to spend a about half to a third of my hunting time over water during duck season. My original pasion was late season divers (hence the screen name), so after too many field hunts I get an itch to get back into a little mallard watering puddle, if not a good diver point.

I seriously own a little bit of everything. But even today, with every company hard at work trying to top the next in the goose decoy department, the duck decoy title still belongs to G&H. Anyone that says GHG has them topped is blowing smoke and watching too many Zink videos. I've been pretty passive when I've said this in the past, but no BSing around this time. G&H make the best water duck decoys, no contest. Come on Winged Shooter, I'm excited to hear your response.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

its only a matter of time-I say 17 hours


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

that's cause most people hunt fields here in ND. I can understand people wanting to hunt water if they have dogs and want to watch them work the water or if their going after divers but besides that. for any advice you'll have to ask the guys from minnesota for all your hunting water needs. :wink:

sorry MN boys, haha i'm just giving u guys some crap


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I like the g&h as far as durability, but the ghg's look the best. Its really up to you whether you want durability or a good looking decoy, I personally would rather have decoy that will hold up from tossing it around a few times


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I want to know who designed this... cuz it's ugly. Most of their divers look alright, their mallards and pins are good too, but the teal and wigeon need some help.


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

I agree i own all G&H Floaters and hunt about half of the year over water until my marsh freezes and i beat the crap out of them

I bought some of those hot buys last year and i hated them, paint started coming off from the first use plus there is no where to put the anchor and they always come off the keel in the bag...man i hate those things

G&H may not look all fancy but they get the job done and they are like bigfoots...they will last forever. I would rather buy good decoys once then hot buys every year

Bigfoot floaters for goose and G&H Ducks hands down


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

all ive used in my life were some old g&h's and they have been great, just this year they have been starting to fall apart after close to 30 years of use. so i have replaced some with ghg but havent hunted with them yet.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

17 hours mmm im not sure if u made the quota better check ur math man...

Actually guys i run all Flambeau for duck cause 
1.they were 17.99 per dozen at walmart
2.they were 17.99 per dozen at walmart

Yeah and they actually dont look that bad and are pretty durable at least when i need em they work.

GHG makes the most realistic looking dekes IMO but as i've rarely used these i cant comment on the durabilty.

Thank you i will step down now


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

WingedShooter7 said:


> Actually guys i run all Flambeau for duck cause


   uke: Hell has frozen over :bartime: jk WS7 :wink:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I kid you not, I just put my hands on my head, stood up from my chair, looked upward and asked if there is a God after all.

Just kiddin. I am a little suprised though. Don't buy your dekes at Wal Mart though. Those people see enough money coming in every day. Take your hunting business to Sportsman's Warehouse or some place small if you can. However, I do understand how hard it is to ignore those prices.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

i agree diver_sniper that i shouldnt be buying my dekes from walmart....but i did so next time i buy some ducks it'll be somewhere else

Sorry to let u guys down that i didnt run all GHG lol


----------



## Forstner (Aug 29, 2006)

GHG! there woodducks look great IMO. Ive checked out all other kinds of floaters and the woodies from GHG look the best!! Alot of there ducks look great! i agree the teal and widgeon look a lil bad and there are better looking ones out on the market but otherwise I would go GHG!! I got a new 6 pack of woodies for my b-day from my girlfriend :beer: cant wait to try um out :lol:


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Fellas, there was a study done, I believe in WI on dekes and the affects of color on them. The studie showed brown or black dekes performed the best. The color is for us.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

The best looking decoy on the market hands down are the Cabela's Real Image Mallards. Ive heard they dont hold up very well but with 12 slot bags that could be changed. Durability wise G&H and GHG are both pretty good with G&H coming out just on top. Field tests have proven that a black decoys or a decoys with more black on it that is out performs standard looking mallards. So I am going to paint some of my old hot buys and buy some new mallard floaters and mix them up.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

HM


----------

